# 328d: What are the current options for engine tuning?



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

There's something in running 45mpg in a 328 BMW that appeals to me. What doesn't appeal to me is 180hp and the lax acceleration that saddles you with at certain times. So that makes me think about engine boost. What's out there now for the 328d? In a very cursory search I came upon this British website, but nothing else! What's happening on our side of the pond?

Does anyone know about these guys?

http://www.chipexpress.com/products/4238/



> Diesel Tuning Chip for BMW 3 Series F30 328d 183PS / 135kW / 180bhp
> 
> Release the true power, economy and driveability of your BMW - safely, easily and in minutes! CHIP Express™ have a plug-in upgrade for you! Unlike "generic" diesel tuning systems, this unit has been specifically programmed to get the best from your BMW 3 Series F30 328d. And because the chip works in harmony with your engine's ECU rather than replacing it, all engine safety functions are retained. What's more, the system can be just as easily removed, leaving no trace of fitment, returning your vehicle to factory standard at any time.
> The CHIP Express™ system simply plugs in using connectors which are identical to those originally fitted by the manufacturer - there are no wires to cut, just follow the supplied photo-instructions for your specific engine and you'll have the job done in minutes. Once installed, you will immediately feel the transformation. You'll pull away with ease, climb hills effortlessly, use less fuel and enjoy extra reserves of power when you need them. Your whole driving experience will be enhanced thanks to the significant boosts in both power and torque. You'll feel the improved acceleration, the cleaner, crisper response to the throttle and enjoy smoother gear changes - turbo lag and hesitation off the mark will be eliminated making for a more linear delivery of performance, particularly at low RPM's; you'll also appreciate a reduction in engine noise. Remember while most tuning companies aim to provide maximum power our aim is to also refine your vehicles drivability and flexibility in gear, providing a wider spread of usable performance where you need it most!
> ...


And there's a nifty moving diagram on the page that shows just how easy this plug-in is--even easier than the BMS Stage 1, I believe. No disconnecting the battery, etc.


----------



## Jamesonsviggen (Jun 18, 2007)

Rest of the world, BMW offers a PPK. BMS offers tuning for other BMW diesels, so hopefully they come through again. My issue is the lack of manual trans, much harder to fix than adding power.

A tuned estoril blue MSport wagon with a diesel and 6mt would have been an amazing daily driver, but if I can dream, why not the 300+hp I6 diesel they offer in Europe.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Jamesonsviggen said:


> Rest of the world, BMW offers a PPK. BMS offers tuning for other BMW diesels, so hopefully they come through again. My issue is the lack of manual trans, much harder to fix than adding power.


I'm going AT so that keeps the 328d in the game for me. Noted about BMS and the future.

Here's another player, RaceChip.com, from Germany:

http://www.racechip.com/chiptuning/bmw/3er/f30/328d-134kw/index.php

http://www.racechip.com/chiptuning-what-is-it/

http://www.racechip.com/the-racechip-company/

http://www.racechip.com/technology-quality/

This looks a lot more promising, but what do I know? :dunno:

Edit: https://www.racechip-usa.com/products/racechip/ I wrote to the email listed on this URL to see if this is actually a RaceChip distributor in the states.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

stevehecht said:


> I'm going AT so that keeps the 328d in the game for me. Noted about BMS and the future.
> 
> Here's another player, RaceChip.com, from Germany:
> 
> ...


Steve,

I have a 328d and I had a 335d. I also like manuals and hate automatics (though I can live with an automanual such as the one in high end Porches or BMWs). Frankly, I hated the transmission in the 335d. It was my biggest dissappointment in the car. Based on my test drive, I thought the transmission in the 328d was a substantial improvement. Now that I have some time with the car, I have revised that opinion to say that it is a huge improvement over the transmission in the 335d. It actually does shift like an automanual (as I was told was the case for the 335d) and, in appropriate modes, it shifts when you tell it to, not when it decides to (pulling on a paddle in the 335d was little more than a suggestion to the transmission).

The more I drive my 328d, the more I like it. (Oddly, the engine is sort of between a diesel and a gasser in its character)...

Regards,
<TED>


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

check with burger, the JBD might already work like it does for some mercs


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Hoooper said:


> check with burger, the JBD might already work like it does for some mercs


I did check with Terry, and yes the JBD is good for the 328d. He wasn't sure but he thought that it would provide about 15% increase in hp and lb/ft.

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of the JBD vs. the RaceChip. RaceChip is easier to install and remove when going in for servicing and provides slightly more power. But JBD is better known and has a solid reputation here, RaceChip is largely unknown in the states.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Tedj101 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have a 328d and I had a 335d. I also like manuals and hate automatics (though I can live with an automanual such as the one in high end Porches or BMWs). Frankly, I hated the transmission in the 335d. It was my biggest dissappointment in the car. Based on my test drive, I thought the transmission in the 328d was a substantial improvement. Now that I have some time with the car, I have revised that opinion to say that it is a huge improvement over the transmission in the 335d. It actually does shift like an automanual (as I was told was the case for the 335d) and, in appropriate modes, it shifts when you tell it to, not when it decides to (pulling on a paddle in the 335d was little more than a suggestion to the transmission).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report, Ted. I followed your posts as you ordered and received your 328d. Glad you like it! What's your opinion about giving the N47 a bit more power? Understandable, or overkill?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Call Lenny at RENNtech they might use you as a Guinea Pig since the car just came out


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> I did check with Terry, and yes the JBD is good for the 328d. He wasn't sure but he thought that it would provide about 15% increase in hp and lb/ft.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of the JBD vs. the RaceChip. RaceChip is easier to install and remove when going in for servicing and provides slightly more power. But JBD is better known and has a solid reputation here, RaceChip is largely unknown in the states.


The two are based on the same tuning principle and should be equally difficult to install. They both plug into the same rail pressure sensor using the same connectors. Some people here have used racexpress but most who get a piggyback like this get the JBD either because of cost, better adjustability, or because Burger is actually active in the community.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoop I beleive the JB will easier to instal its a 4 cylinder vice 6.


----------



## hansluc (Mar 22, 2009)

Just checking in with those who posted on this thread: anyone with experiences on installation/performance of any of the options discussed?


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

hansluc said:


> Just checking in with those who posted on this thread: anyone with experiences on installation/performance of any of the options discussed?


Not yet for me. I plan on getting my piggyback in over the summer, unless BMW comes out with a PPK first.


----------



## bradleyking9 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey guys, any updates on the tuning options for the 328D? I just purchased one and I'm already thirsty for some more punch.

Any help/info you've come across would be greatly appreciate!

Edit:

Disregard this. Found an encyclopedia of info on the subject.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

How about sharing this gold mine of information with the rest of us?

As regards you PM, I haven't done anything on the power front for my d. I'm focused on getting an engine swap completed for my E30. But my thinking hasn't changed really: If I put more power to my d I would still go with the Steinbauer unit. They have better US support than the other German manufacturers. But for my current situation (living in Santa Fe) I just don't need the extra boost--driving around here is very sedate compared to the northeast. Not a lot of traffic and you're either cruising on the interstate or poking around town. There are a few twisty mountain roads but keeping it in lower gears gives enough oomph for that. There are no intense on-ramp situations for the interstate like back east where the power comes in handy. I'll be using my E30 for autoX anyway.


----------



## bradleyking9 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey Steve! Well, what I found seems to conflict more and more, the more I read. 

I just placed an order for the RaceChip piggy back system. Hoping it's safe and sufficient!


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats. You'll most probably be fine with RaceChip. Unless you're not. :angel: Personally, I'm willing to put out the extra $1K to have a larger margin of (perceived?) safety for my engine. Steinbauer actually manufactures the PBs that Hartge and Kellener (and Schnitzer?) market. If they're willing to stake their reputations on Steinbauer's R&D, so am I.


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

Bumping this back up for those that have purchased the PB.......any thoughts now that you have used it for awhile ?


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Still good here. Probably 20k miles on it and no issues. I also have a pedal box, the combo is pretty good. I am happy with it.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*Dinan has released their product*

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1327774


----------



## mcoupejeff (Oct 11, 2002)

*Dinah release thoughts*

Is anyone trying this, or have they? I know it doesn't have the full matched warrantee, not sure why, since their other tuning boxes do, but the price point is right and so is their reputation. I like the idea of a decent gain and quickly reversible with remaining warrantee. I wonder what dealers reactions to these are since they are made by dinan, but not warranteed. Will the dealers that are authorized dinan sellers sell these?

Cheers,
Jeff


----------

